# Welding Metallurgy of Stainless Steels.



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rs619.rapidshare.com/files/216506432/Welding_Metallurgy_of_Stainless_Steels.pdf


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بدأت التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

